# Revo Lemmiwinks, Unisettings v 1.4, and V-Tune



## mzaptk (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Guys, 
Im wondering if anyone has used these on a MK5, or for any vehicle for that matter. I bought a Ross-Tech Hex-Can cable, and it connects and works fine with Vag-Com. However, none of these programs (Lemmiwinks, Unisettings, or V-Tune) can connect to my ECU. 

Ive looked up a ton of documentation, and these programs were all made for Bosch Motronic ME7 ECUs....They do not work on ME9. Many people have said that they wont work because MK5's have ME9. From my research, however, this is not the case. For my car, a 2008 Jetta 2.5L inline 5, it is ME7.1.1. This is the listing of Bosch ECU versions: 

Volkswagen Golf 1.4L Bosch ME7.5 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 1.4 TSI Bosch MED9.5.10 K-Line/CAN 
Volkswagen Golf 1.9 SDI Bosch EDC15 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 1.9 TDI Bosch EDC15 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 1.9 TDI Bosch EDC16U1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC16U34 K-Line/CAN 
Volkswagen Golf 2.0 TDI Bosch EDC16U1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 2.0 TDI Bosch EDC16U31 K-Line/CAN 
Volkswagen Golf 2.0 TDI PD Bosch EDC16U34 K-Line/CAN 
Volkswagen Golf 1.6 FSI Bosch MED9.5.10 K-Line/CAN 
Volkswagen Golf 1.8L Bosch ME7.1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 1.8 Turbo Bosch ME7.5 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 2.0L Bosch ME7.5 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 2.0L Bosch ME7.1.1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 2.0 FSI Bosch MED9.5.10 K-Line/CAN 
Volkswagen Golf 2.0 TFSI Bosch MED9.1 CAN 
Volkswagen Golf 2.3 V5 Bosch ME7.1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 2.8L 12v Bosch ME7.1.1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 2.8L 24v Bosch ME7.1.1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 3.2L Bosch ME7.1.1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 1.8L Bosch M5.92 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf VR6 Bosch M5.92 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 2.0L Bosch M5.92 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 2.3L Bosch M5.92 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 1.8T Bosch M5.92 K-Line 
Volkswagen Golf 2.0 TDI Siemens PPD 1.X CAN 
Volkswagen Golf 2.0 TDI Bosch EDC17CP14 K-Line/CAN 
Volkswagen Jetta 1.4L Bosch ME7.5 K-Line 
Volkswagen Jetta 1.9 TDI Bosch EDC15 K-Line 
Volkswagen Jetta 1.9 TDI Bosch EDC16U1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Jetta 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC16U34 K-Line/CAN 
Volkswagen Jetta 2.0 TDI Bosch EDC16U1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Jetta 2.0 TDI Bosch EDC16U34 K-Line/CAN 
Volkswagen Jetta 1.6 FSI Bosch MED9.5.10 K-Line/CAN 
Volkswagen Jetta 1.8L Bosch ME7.1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Jetta 1.8 Turbo Bosch ME7.5 K-Line 
Volkswagen Jetta 2.0L Bosch ME7.5 K-Line 
Volkswagen Jetta 2.0L Bosch ME7.1.1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Jetta 2.0 FSI Bosch MED9.5.10 K-Line/CAN 
Volkswagen Jetta 2.0 TFSI Bosch MED9.1 CAN 
Volkswagen Jetta 2.3 V5 Bosch ME7.1 K-Line 
*Volkswagen Jetta 2.5L Bosch ME7.1.1 K-Line* 
Volkswagen Jetta 2.8L 12v Bosch ME7.1.1 K-Line 
Volkswagen Jetta 2.8L 24v Bosch ME7.1.1 K-Line 

I also have looked up used ECU's for sale, and they even say right on the part that it is version 7.1.1: 










So with this being the case, would anyone have an idea why I cannot connect and update these values?? 

I don't want to get into Hex tuning and all that...i find it hard to believe that it is that hard to make simple, linear fuel adjustments to my ecu. I also dont want a performance chip...not that i dont want to pay for it, but I want to have my own input. 

To sum it up, I basically want to make the car run rich, and adjust fuel for that purpose. 

I know that will decrease performance, and put more stress on the engine, etc. I know...Im simply asking for a way to do it. 

I hope someone on here can help me, whether it be a novice or someone from an actual performance company. Any input is appreciated. 

Thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Zak Dodge (Jul 31, 2013)

mzaptk said:


> Hey Guys,
> Im wondering if anyone has used these on a MK5, or for any vehicle for that matter. I bought a Ross-Tech Hex-Can cable, and it connects and works fine with Vag-Com. However, none of these programs (Lemmiwinks, Unisettings, or V-Tune) can connect to my ECU.
> 
> Ive looked up a ton of documentation, and these programs were all made for Bosch Motronic ME7 ECUs....They do not work on ME9. Many people have said that they wont work because MK5's have ME9. From my research, however, this is not the case. For my car, a 2008 Jetta 2.5L inline 5, it is ME7.1.1. This is the listing of Bosch ECU versions:
> ...


I am in the same boat man. i have a (06A 906 032 HF) ME7-5 ECU. and i can do anything through VCDS but unisettings/lemmiwinks/v-tune throw up the cannot connect to ecu.


----------

